# Nimi ice as of today



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I know theres guys on nimi today being friday.,..hows the ice thickness.c-6 or mainstreet launch? Sat morning a good candidate for one more time trying for walleye at nimi.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

vib-E said:


> I know theres guys on nimi today being friday.,..hows the ice thickness.c-6 or mainstreet launch? Sat morning a good candidate for one more time trying for walleye at nimi.


Going to hit the C5 campground area Saturday morning... Wish you the best out there.. Be safe and agree with you that there has to be guys on Nimi today.. Hope we get some ACCURATE reports posted here..


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Stopped by c-5 on the way home from North. Ice was a solid 6 inches. The edge was getting bad better bring a board to get on the ice. Didn't catch anything but was fishing blind flasher is in the shop.


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

jmshar said:


> Going to hit the C5 campground area Saturday morning... Wish you the best out there.. Be safe and agree with you that there has to be guys on Nimi today.. Hope we get some ACCURATE reports posted here..


Just came off pizza bay. Ice was a solid 6" and edges were descent. Slow fishing.


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Heading to nimi now...


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

6In ice off mainst boat launch.really boomin and crackin.alot of air bubbles in top 2inches.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Was out from 730 till 1030 and called it a skunking...
Found one area of 3" ice but ice was 5" for the most part on the N end, except pizza bay was 7".
Drilled around 20 holes.


----------



## jmshar (Jul 9, 2011)

Was on the ice at day break and fished only till about 11 am... C5 campground.. My son and I caught a boat load of dinks but only managed to get couple keeper crappie and some redears of size... Ice was about 5 inches but shoreline almost needing a board to get on... No matter what it was a day out with my son on the lake and I loved it..


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Moved in towards shore on roadbed in 15ft of water.lots of action.got my two perch samwiches.nice day on the ice.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Started on Pizza bay, got 15 keeper perch in first hour after breaking light, then it died off as other anglers moved in. Moved to the dam, moved around a while until in 31fow the screen lit up. Finished my limit of perch with lots of sorting. Had to chase them around a 30 sq. yard area to stay on them. Perch did not want minnows! Waxworms on a little white pinmin with a propeller did the damage. LOTS of sorting at both locations. No monsters all 8-10. Ice is 
getting sketchy FAST, I wouldn't chance the dam after today...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished C1 Saturday 7am till noon. Tough, Slow Bite and only managed to ice a few perch. A buddy got 8-10 on minnows while I got mine on Waxies & Spikes. Wanted to fish all day, but the looks of the ice with each passing hour looked worse & worse.

Never saw ice deteriorate so fast. By 1pm, it looked very very dangerous.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

vib-E said:


> 6In ice off mainst boat launch.really boomin and crackin.alot of air bubbles in top 2inches.


Where is that boat launch at if you don't mind me asking not familiar with nimi


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Corner of s main st and w nimisila rd


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Any up date on the Ice up that way, any open water? Was going to wet a line tomorrow kinda wanted to get the Kayak out figured I'd go to the river, but wanted to double check that the lakes look like. ........ THANKS ALOT!!!


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

Erieangler51 said:


> View attachment 201533
> 
> 
> 
> Corner of s main st and w nimisila rd


Thanks erieangler is that road bed just out from that


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

No kayak Id assume most lakes around are still locked up. 

No problem wally15.









Here a pic from the Navionics. Come out of the ramp and go right. Easy to find just look back up towards the ramp and u can kind of gauge where it will be because u can see w nimisila road. That's how I found it as the Navionics is off a little bit


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks alot,Dad & I put in the Tusc near Massillon for about 4 hours ... No luck...


----------

